# The Batman: Analysten senken Umsatzprognose auf 80 Millionen Dollar



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Batman: Analysten senken Umsatzprognose auf 80 Millionen Dollar*

					Am 3. März wird The Batman in den Kinos durchstarten, der Kartenvorverkauf ist schon im Gange. Noch vor Kurzem schätzten Analysten die Umsätze des Startwochenendes auf 135 bis 185 Millionen US-Dollar, nun aber korrigierten sie ihre Prognosen deutlich nach unten. Stehen bei Robert Pattinons DC-Debüt die Zeichen auf Flop?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Batman: Analysten senken Umsatzprognose auf 80 Millionen Dollar*


----------



## LastManStanding (12. Februar 2022)

Wundert mich gar nicht das Rating,..vermutlich auch wohl verdient.

Hat Batman dann auch endlich Vampir-Zähne? Vom Vampir zur Fledermaus...sehr schlüssig muss ich sagen.
Gott sei Dank hat der die Hälfte der Zeit ne Maske auf.
Ich finde es auch kritisch das er als dunkler Ritter bei Sonnenlicht Glitzert.., insofern ist es schon ganz gut das er dann Huptsächlich Nachts unterwegs ist.


----------



## Ex3cut3r (13. Februar 2022)

Hollywood hat einfach keine Ideen mehr. Für mich ist die Christina Bale Triolgie als 30 Jähriger nicht soooo lange her, dass ich schon wieder ein Batman Remake bräuchte.

Lächerlich.


----------



## crackajack (14. Februar 2022)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Hollywood hat einfach keine Ideen mehr. Für mich ist die Christina Bale Triolgie als 30 Jähriger nicht soooo lange her, dass ich schon wieder ein Batman Remake bräuchte.
> 
> Lächerlich.


Die Burton Schumacher Filme waren auch noch nicht sooo lange her um Nolans Batmans zu "erlauben"?
Und die waren schon unnötig weil es ja die Adam West Serie gab?

Lächerlich.

Psycho war ein unnötiges Remake, und Superheldenfilme können einem prinzipiell nichts geben, dann kann man es generell ablehnen, aber selbst die relativ nahen 3 Spiderman Schienen sind anders genug um ihre Existenz zu verstehen.

Ich habe von Comics  ja wenig Ahnung, aber da hat sich in Jahrzehnten mächtig viel angesammelt, dass als Verfilmung eig. erst richtig in die Massenunterhaltung ging. Von zig Figuren weiß man ja nicht mal was, die unter den Fans Kultstatus besitzen. Gibt ein paar Figuren die man schon länger kennt und einen Film/Serie spentiert bekommen haben, aber wer kannte vor 2000 zB Ironman, Captain America, Thanos, Deadpool, Wonderwoman, Wolverine? Die üblichen Verdächtigen: Spiderman, Superman, Batman sind schon länger und öfter drangekommen, aber das Genre enttäuschte eig. selten (Daredevil, Elektra, Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen, Superman Returns), aber mich interessiert weiterhin was da noch alles kommt oder neu interpretiert wird.
Afflecks Batman wurde leider in dem etwas seltsamen Snyder Universum als Antagonist zu Superman verwurstet, aber wie Joker oder die beiden Suicide Squad zeigen, ist da je nach Hand die angelegt wird, sehr Unterschiedliches drin. Grundlegend originell ist das zwangsweise oft kaum, weil eben basierend auf teils alten Comics und einzelnen Handlungsbögen, aber wenn einem das nicht passt, guckt man eben zB The Boys.

Die bisherigen Bilder versprechen zumindest mal großartige Schauwerte. Außer Batman Begins fand ich Nolans Geschichten und Figuren immer irgendwie im Zusammenspiel und Detail etwas verkorkst, trotz all des Lobes, was diesmal vielleicht mal ausbleibt. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (14. Februar 2022)

Gucke ich mir mal irgendwann an wenn der auf Prime oder im Free TV läuft.
Aber sonst finde ich auch die Batman Trilogie von Christopher Nolan bisher am besten.


----------



## Asuramaru (11. März 2022)

Die Frage der Fragen, welcher ist der Beste Batman. 

Batman 1989
Batmans Rückkehr 1992
Batman Forever 1995
Batman & Robin 1997

Batman Begins 2005
The Dark Knight 2008
The Dark Knight Risis 2012

Batman v Superman 2016 

The Batman 2022

Die Keaton Filme sin in Wirklichkeit, genau so Lächerlich wie ihre beiden Nachfolger. Aber Pinguine mit Raketenauf dem Rücken, ist schon echt schräg oder ein Regenschirm der zu einem Helikopter wird. 

Die Nolan Trilogie ist grauenhaft geschnitten und hat wirklich viele Dialogfehler. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Punkte. 

Der DCEU Batman zählt eigentlich nicht wirklich, da er teil eines großen Universums ist. 

The Batman soll tatsächlich das sein was Batman ist, ein Detektiv und es soll keine Todesopfer, durch seine Hand geben.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2022)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Die Keaton Filme sin in Wirklichkeit, genau so Lächerlich wie ihre beiden Nachfolger. Aber Pinguine mit Raketenauf dem Rücken, ist schon echt schräg oder ein Regenschirm der zu einem Helikopter wird.
> 
> Die Nolan Trilogie ist grauenhaft geschnitten und hat wirklich viele Dialogfehler. Es gibt aber auch noch andere Punkte.


Der beste Batman ist immer noch der Lego Batman.


----------



## Asuramaru (11. März 2022)

Batman ist tatsächlich son ding, bei den Filmen kommt es stark drauf an woher man ihn kennt. Wer die Comics kennt, der weiß das Batman nie jemanden Tötet, auch in den Comics, ist es 3x dazu gekommen.

Kinder der 80er und 90er haben mit den Keaton Filmen ihren Spaß gehabt. Und die Nolan Trilogie ist irgendwie ein Streit Thema. Da es hier mehr Argumente für ein gut aber auch Schlecht gibt.

Also erstmal ist Batman dort tatsächlich ein gnadenloser Mörder. Als er von den Cops im dritten Teil verfolgt wird, crashen dutzende Polizeiwagen, die sich überschlagen. Und da kann nicht jeder Überlebt haben.

Dann ist The Dark Knight grauenvoll geschnitten,als der Transporter mit Harvey Dent verfolgt wird. Und es gibt dialogfehler,als der Joker Dent und Rachel in die Luft jagen will und Bei dem Atentat auf den Bürgermeister.

In Teil 3 geht auch in der Massenschlägerei am Ende, völlig unter, das eine Wichtige Person, dort stirbt.

Das ist die Filmtechnische Seite. Es gibt aber noch die Inhaltliche Seite. Batman ist kein Ninja wie es in Teil 1 dargestellt wird.

Logikfehler: Die Mikrowellenwaffe (welche das Wasser in der gesamten Stadt verdampft) wird von einem Schiff gestohlen und auch auf diesem getestet. Dabei wäre aber auch das Wasser unter dem Schiff verdampft worden und das Schiff, wenn es nicht untergegangen wäre, zumindest stark ins Wanken geraten. [Anmerkung: Der Fehler geht sogar noch weiter: Eine Waffe, die per Mikrowellen Wasser verdampft, müsste auch das Wasser in Personen verdampfen, was diese töten würde. Aber sowohl im Schiff als auch in den Narrows wird die Waffe aktiviert, während die Bösen (und in den Narrows auch die Gefangenen, Bürger, Polizisten, etc.) in der Nähe sind...]

Logikloch: Wenn Scarecrows Bande über Wochen Gift in Gothams Wasserversorgung kippt und dieses bei Verdampfung über die Lunge aufgenommen wird, müssten längst alle Einwohner vergiftet sein, schließlich verdampft das Wasser auch beim Kochen oder einer heißen Dusche. Schwer zu glauben, dass sich über Wochen niemand gewaschen oder mal einen Kaffee aufgesetzt hat.

Es geht endlos so weiter in der Nolan Trilogie. Sie ist alles andere als ein Meisterwerk.


----------



## Asuramaru (11. März 2022)

Der Zugang zur Bat-Höhle ist im ersten Teil noch vom Klavier aus hinter dem rechten Bücherregal. Auch wenn das Bücherregal anders ist, ist der Zugang im dritten Teil auf der linken Bücherregalhälfte. Auch wenn das Haus zwischenzeitlich neu aufgebaut wurde, ist es immer noch der gleiche Aufzug. Also ist es nicht logisch, dass der Eingang "wandert"...

In der Barszene, während der Übergabe der Fingerabdrücke, schickt Selina eine SMS mit dem Handy des vermissten Lokalpolitikers. Bereits wenige Sekunden später stürmt ein SWAT-Team die Bar, was zeitlich und logisch unmöglich ist, da der Aufenthaltsort des Vermissten der Polizei nicht bekannt war und bis zu deren Eintreffen wenigsten einige Minuten hätten vergehen müssen.

In einer Totalen ist die - natürlich stark retuschierte - Südspitze Manhattans von der Wasserseite her zu sehen. Gut erkennbar hier WTC1 links und die Brooklyn Bridge rechts. In einer späteren Totale ist das ganze dann von der Landseite her zu sehen, allerdings ist hier alles spiegelverkehrt, also WTC1 wiederum links und Brooklyn Bridge wiederum rechts. Auch die eingefügten Brücken über den Hudson sind in der ersten Totalen links und in der zweiten Ansicht fälschlicherweise wieder links.


----------

